# What do do in this situation?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

AEP are coming out to move my line into the ground. I'm having to cut out the 5" slab so they can install the line but what do I do about the conduit coming down the wall. They want the trench 30" deep but the footing of the house sticks out about 5" from the wall. 

Do I just stop the conduit just above the fitting then they run the cable over the footing? I ain't cutting out a notch in my footing.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You'll need conduit all the way to the box.

Sparkies out here will either form conduit or use 1/16 bends to get around the footing.

It is also very common to chip the edge of the footing.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

If you don't want to touch the footing, I would suggest that you install a watertight junction box (PVC, Quazite, etc.) into the concrete before you pour the patch. Get a box big enough to where your vertical conduit section and the trench section can tie into the box. That way you can have access to the bend in the pipe.

Otherwise if you want to stick with a simple 90 to get up the wall, you can build some offset support using allthread and short pieces of Kindorff.. or even the pipe clamps that fire sprinkler companies use.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys that gives me a couple options


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Core drill it.

I'd just cut that little section out. You won't risk the foundation over a little notch like that.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Meter post.

http://www.westsidewholesale.com/sq...wkG0Zem_-OgZJRlXvFQh-hkkVuuvXCVDUgaAubv8P8HAQ

Tom


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

a 45 starting just above ground and cut a little of the footing is how I'd do it


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You don't have to do anything to your footing, they will go around it, they always do.

Here is a small image to give you an idea I hope it helps


----------



## Sparky805 (Dec 8, 2014)

Put an offset in the pipe


----------

